# Network Media Player, which one?



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

I am looking for a new network media player. I want one that will play the files from my computer, I don't need it to go on YouTube, Netflix or anytihng else. I currently have the first gen Asus O!Play which works great, does actually what I want but I use that one upstairs and want another for my media room. I also have a ViewSonic VMP71 that once worked well but now it no longer access my network and the picture quality is terrible for some reason. 

I was looking at the Asus Cube but I'm not sure it will play the files from my PC and it also doesn't have an Audio out. Also considering the RCA DSB872WRB, but just seems like a cheap product, although it reviews well. I'm open to suggestions, I would even consider a Bluray player that is networked enabled if it would player the flies from my computer. Like the Samsung BD-F5700/ZC. Current;y do not own any Blu Rays because I watch all my content downloaded but I like the idea of having the option. 


http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8921534&Sku=UT9-102346123


http://www.asus.com/us/Multimedia/ASUS_CUBE_with_Google_TV/

http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Prod...log=Online&category=stream-tv&product=8020255


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I would probably look at the Western Digital box


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you looked at the CuBox? They had a deal going last month where it was under $100 and included Openelec/XBMC installed on it with an upgraded 8GB memory stick. I was seriously looking at it but I already have 3 NUCs. Try this code openelec-4-cubox at checkout to see if you can still get the discount..:T I just tried the code on the top model and it brings the price down to $135 with Openelec/XBMC pre installed.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

I looked into the WD and couldn't find anyone stocking them at my usually websites.

I'll check into that CuBox


----------



## jtl (Sep 19, 2013)

I have the WD TV Hub and seems to work really well. For some reason I cannot get the audio to work on YouTube however, not sure why. I have Apple TV for YouTube.


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a Popcorn Hour A110 (no longer made) and purchased the A400 (now they have the A410) - does everything you're looking for...and more.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

WRYKER said:


> I have a Popcorn Hour A110 (no longer made) and purchased the A400 (now they have the A410) - does everything you're looking for...and more.


They look nice but are more pricey than I want to spend.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

I have the Popcorn Hour A-400 player. It handles everything I throw at it and is pretty snappy through the menus. I also own the WDTV Live Hub -which is painful and pathetic compared to the A-400. The WD is brutally slow to navigate and does an awful job of fetching movie posters and data. 

I hate the WD unit -the only reason I still have it is because I bought it from an AV store manager that "preloaded" it for me. 

Popcorn Hour gives you basically a personalized Netflix. Sorts by genre, by actors, by date added, whatever you want. It's more expensive than the WD unit but it is money well spent!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I had the WD units for a couple of months, and then gave them to my neighbor for the same reasons listed by others.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm no expert but I find the Yamaha BD-S677 bluray universal player is a good choice. It plays most everything including SACDs. It streams everything including computer and miracast (for an Android phone), but they don't include netflix which you said you don't need. I does include vudu which is a free subscription and a they charge you to stream for one time or to own. My research is they are the only service that offers full 1080p steam, whereas netflix on other use 720p.

As a player it is top notch and its easily able to distinguish the improvement from cds to hdcds to sacds. And movies are authoritative and clear.

http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audi...rs_and_dvd_players/blu-ray-players/bd-s677_w/


----------



## JohnVincent (Dec 31, 2013)

I too wish to have a decent media player, but have been very disappointed with what I bought upto date, I started with an Asus i mini, that worked but but did not have the connections I wanted, I then bought a WD TV, this time it had to be returned as it kept having dropouts etc, I got another only to find the same problem, it turns out that the software produced, made it worse, so I retro stepped the software 2 versions, it works better, but confidence all gone, also the remote rubber on the base is crumbling away and sticky. 
I got the latest Asus io only that was faulty again it would drop the lan signal, I returned this, but instead of a replacement I got my money back, apparently Asus have stopped selling it here. 
I ended up with a Medi8tor, this has also have to been returned after 2 months it is unable to locate the Lan signal. I have gone back to the old WD, and suffer the problems with that until I get the Medi8tor back!! 
Its a mine field, mainly full of , I suggest WD has the worst support ever, and that includes for its NAS box WDEX4. I also believe many returns done in the USA are then sent to Philippines where they are then sold as new, the warranties here are very bad, and lack the support that the USA and Europe enjoy. Most warranty last 7 days, and that it, if you try to get units repaired it takes 3 months, and then your original is returned, with bits missing and still broken.


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

Even though I get a network drop every now and then (unplugging the USB cord and then plugging it in again repairs it) my A400 and A110 (Popcorn Hours) continue to work great.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I see one used for $100. Is it worth the money in terms of reliabiltiy?


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

3dbinCanada said:


> I see one used for $100. Is it worth the money in terms of reliabiltiy?


For the A400 that's not a bad deal - as long as it works!


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

WRYKER said:


> For the A400 that's not a bad deal - as long as it works!


Its a BD-S677, not a A400 or are you saying they are the same?


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

Not the same. Your post was right after my post talking about what I've used.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

The Popcorn Hour website says that the A500 unit can play gapless MP3 (plus other formats)? Is this claim true?

Also, can it do this from a DLNA server or just from its onboard HDD?


----------

